# Wife wants to buy a 2015 Mercedes C300



## arunim (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I am a 2015 BMW 428i Coupe owner, and love driving my car every single day!
I leased my car from Greg Poland and he gave me a fantastic buy experience and deal.

My wife is looking to buy a car, and she has her heart settled on the 2015 Mercedes C300. I have tried my best to convince her to get a BMW but that has not really worked.
I have a few questions:

Can someone recommend me a forum similar to this for Mercedes?
Does anyone know what the residuals for the C300 are for 10k/yr and 12k/yr?
Does anyone know what the base MF is for the C300?
What is the MF reduction for MSD on Mercedes? Is that even possible on Mercedes?
Does offering invoice price +$500 - incentives also work for Mercedes?
Since maintenance is not included with Mercedes, and you have the option of buying pre-paid maintenance, can you add that to the selling price of the car and get it residulaised?
Does anyone know a Greg Poland equivalent CA for Mercedes in LA or Bay Area?

Thank you so much for your help and answers!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Try mbworld.


----------



## buckerine (Sep 28, 2004)

arunim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a 2015 BMW 428i Coupe owner, and love driving my car every single day!
> I leased my car from Greg Poland and he gave me a fantastic buy experience and deal.
> ...


Google "2015 mercedes c class lease questions" and click on the link to the Edmunds forums. Tons of information there. Merc is really pushing the C Class. You should be able to get 10-12% off MSRP and MF around 0.0013 this month. As far as I know, Merc doesn't do MSDs, but they do deduct .0001 off the MF if you do Autopay from your bank account.

Yes, prepaid maintenance can be added to the selling price. It's a good option.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

buckerine said:


> Google "2015 mercedes c class lease questions" and click on the link to the Edmunds forums. Tons of information there. Merc is really pushing the C Class. You should be able to get 10-12% off MSRP and MF around 0.0013 this month. As far as I know, Merc doesn't do MSDs, but they do deduct .0001 off the MF if you do Autopay from your bank account.
> 
> Yes, prepaid maintenance can be added to the selling price. It's a good option.


You can do msd's with Mercedes it depends which state http://www.mbfs.com/mbfsr/en/leaseFinance/lfFirstClassLease.do


----------

